# Empty pot hole covers? Anyone know anything about these?



## implicit (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi guys, 
I've had a strat for a number of years now and the position of the volume has always been an issue for me. I get along with the rest the guitar swimmingly so I was thinking of just discarding a tone pot (I never use them anyway) and repositioning the volume into the vacant position, like so:







The thing that I'm worried about is the unsightly hole left in the pickguard. I've seen a few guitars that have these plastic caps that cover the empty pot holes? Misha has one on his 6 string rga:






Anyone know about these things and/or where I could get my hands on some? I think Misha's must have come from the LACS...


----------



## bob123 (Sep 19, 2012)

You know what may work? They have these screw covers for furniture that you can get made of white plastic... Perhaps dig around, see if you can find one that will fit and super glue it on?


----------



## implicit (Sep 19, 2012)

not a bad idea at all! i'll have a look into it.


----------



## bob123 (Sep 19, 2012)

implicit said:


> not a bad idea at all! i'll have a look into it.


yeah dude, just check your local hardware store. 

btw, this is what im refering to. 






haha here you go! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120861045699


----------



## implicit (Sep 19, 2012)

i'm currently inspecting something like this:
BPF - Round Plastic Furniture Screw Hole Cover Caps - Buy Online - BPF Ltd

...however, i'm not sure i'm in the market for a pack of a thousand, minimum...


----------



## implicit (Sep 19, 2012)

now _these_ look promising:

10 wooden hole plugs MAPLE 10mm diameter cover caps


----------



## yellowv (Sep 19, 2012)

I know it's a little more costly and a bit of work, but why not just change the pickguard to one with just two holes? Those plugs are ok to fill a hole when that's the only option, but for $15-25 you can replace the whole pickguard and not have a goofy plug.


----------



## madrigal77 (Sep 19, 2012)

yellowv said:


> I know it's a little more costly and a bit of work, but why not just change the pickguard to one with just two holes? Those plugs are ok to fill a hole when that's the only option, but for $15-25 you can replace the whole pickguard and not have a goofy plug.


This. There are tons of places that do custom pickguards for cheap.


----------



## infernalservice (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree about the pickguard, but for a rear routed body the plugs make sense. Justeasure the diameter of the pot hole and buy some pop in plastic rivets. I bought a lot of 60 on eBay years ago in the size for cts pots. They come in handy here and there.


----------



## Lagtastic (Sep 19, 2012)

Hardware store, plumbing section.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Sep 20, 2012)

Also with the screw cap, rather than glue it down, get a small bolt that the cap will fit over and use it there. That way the mod is easily reversed.


----------



## jordanky (Sep 20, 2012)

They stock small silver hole plugs that look a little nicer than a plastic dot on your guitar at Lowe's, they're cheap too!


----------



## implicit (Sep 20, 2012)

madrigal77 said:


> This. There are tons of places that do custom pickguards for cheap.



warmoth do exactly what i'm after for $25, might be looking at a winner!
EDIT: oh god... the shipping estimate is $62.71.... erghhhhh



Metal_Webb said:


> Also with the screw cap, rather than glue it down, get a small bolt that the cap will fit over and use it there. That way the mod is easily reversed.



yeah man, that's kind of mod i was after as i may want to remove it one day. i'm not a huge fan of the idea of gluing things onto my guitar haha.


----------



## Miek (Oct 18, 2012)

Lagtastic said:


> Hardware store, plumbing section.





jordanky said:


> They stock small silver hole plugs that look a little nicer than a plastic dot on your guitar at Lowe's, they're cheap too!



What exactly are these called, and what are they usually used for? And are the pictured ones staying in on their own due to friction?


----------



## darren (Oct 18, 2012)

Push in Retainers (Christmas Tree Clips)

http://www.thread-rite.com/plastic/christmas.htm

http://cliphouse.com/christmastreeclips.aspx

Check any local auto body supply place. They'll have all kinds of them.


----------



## Miek (Oct 18, 2012)

You're basically the best dude ever, Darren.


----------



## jordanky (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not sure what size ya need, but:

Set of Four 3 8" Metal Hole Plugs Plain Steel Finish | eBay


----------



## satchmo72 (Oct 24, 2012)

Miek said:


> You're basically the best dude ever, Darren.



+1 Thanks for the links Darren!!


----------

